# sunday is....



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

bath time!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

and also one of the ever-vigilant doggie!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

sooooo cute!!! thanx for sharing


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sophie is still drop dead gorgeous even when soaking wet. I can't help it, I am partial to the big beautiful white kings.  

You vigilant dog sure has the right idea on how to spend his day.

Give Sophie a smooch for me.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Very cute pictures! I also have a soft spot for kings and Sophie is a very beautiful girl. I also love the ever vigiliant dog


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm going to have to get Maggie a bathtub too. Maybe she'll take to it.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks. sophie is a cutie and a real sweet pigeon. her old "bathtub" was one of those disposable aluminum roasting pans(!), but even though the irony was there, it just wasn't big enough for proper rolling around--she really likes a violent bath!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us  

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So cute, especially that last picture of her.  Love the ever-vigilant dog too.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Those are awesome pictures! That is a good idea for a bath tub! How does the E.V. dog and Sohpie get along?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like Sophie makes the most of her bath! Great pictures!

Have you ever tried putting her in the shower?? Squeaks will lift each wing in turn while I let water flow from my hands so the flow is stronger. 

He will still use the litter box but then I have a bunch of water to mop up! Such a messy bather!

Hugs and Scritches to the lovely Sophie and e.v. doggie. My cats can give him a run for his money with that pose!    

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I LOVE  bathtime around here...it is so much fun to watch all my birds, not only the antics in the pools but around the pool when everyone is sun bathing. 

Garye, you can get a small cheap cat litter box at Wal Mart for just a few dollars, just the right size for one cute little pigeon...and a friend.

Sophie is adorable as is the dog. Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for all the nice remarks everybody! i found that that container is the best option for bath time because sophie is a, um, larger pigeon, and it is deep enough that even with her wild splashing, not too much water escapes. the biggest downside is that i am too lazy to carry pitchers of water back and forth from sink to the window, so i just fill it and carry it with the water, which can get quite heavy. she knows exactly what it is for, and needs no encouragement to hop in, but first she "tests" the water--it can't be too warm or too cold or she wants nothing to do with it. 

boni, the doggie (maestro) is going to be 14 in january, so he has slowed down a little bit but is still pretty frisky. he was VERY interested in sophie at first, but only when she would flap her wings. he would rush over to her home and kind of "wuff!" at her, not a full bark but more of a "wuff!" for her part, she was not scared of him at all, and actually tried to peck him, i think she got him on the nose once or twice through the bars. now he is pretty much used to her always riding around on my shoulder or in the office. while she sits on my shoulder or the back of the chair while i am writing, he is snoring at my feet. i don't let them get too close to each other, because it would only take one mishap for serious problems to take place, but they seem to have worked out a detente of their own--mutual ignoring!


----------



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That is adorable.
I love when Toaster gets all poofed during his baths.


----------

